# I still love you P.B.!



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Pretty Boy (I named him when I was eight). You were my first betta. You fell ill all of a sudden, and I couldn't help you. I miss you and I hope you enjoy flaring at cute girlies under the rainbow bridge!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww I'm so sorry  He sure was a pretty boy alright *Hugs for your loss* I just lost my last old Betta today


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you so much! I am sorry for your loss as well -hugs-.


----------



## headerthebettalover (Jan 6, 2012)

hugs and sorry for your loss. i know how you feel.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks heather. I still miss him, but it gets easier.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks tpocicat. It gets a little better each day. But if things go my way I will have 3 more veiltail guys to accompany my girly Shimmer. Focusing on them eases the pain.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Pretty Boy.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you dramaqueen! All you supporting me makes his loss easier to cope with. I know that he may have been an older betta, but once he got sick I knew what would happen. I had mental prep time, but I don't think it really made a difference. *chokes out sob*


----------

